# Hotsling, newborn craddle help!



## Mytwokids (Feb 2, 2004)

I'm struggling getting my newborn (11 days) into my hotsling. He was happy in there the first few days but recently every time I try he screams. He seems squished. I have a few questions. On the website the picture of the baby in the craddle hold seems to have his head up and out even a bit. My ds is deeper in the pouch. What is right. Is there a trick to getting them in the sling in the craddle hold. When I've had it on and he has been happy I love the pouch and I want it to work but getting him in there and situation usually ends up in both of us being extremely fraustrated and I just take him out because he is pissed. Any suggestions. I have a size 2. I fell between the size 2 and 3 prepregnancy. I'm currently about 5'2, 135 lbs and a 34C so I'm wondering if I just need to be patient and wait until the rest of my tummy shrinks?

TIA, Micky


----------



## Mytwokids (Feb 2, 2004)

The other question I have is should the front and back rails of the pouch be at the same level or should one be higher than the other? Thanks, Micky


----------



## operamommy (Nov 9, 2004)

I'm not an expert by any means, but I'll share my experience. I've used a Hotsling with my babe since birth, and he was pretty deep in the pouch at first. As he grew wider, his girth stretched out the pouch a bit more when he was in it so he didn't lay as deep. I remember that initally he'd be so deep in there that I'd have to pull *open* the pouch to see him! As I said, this resolved itself once he grew a bit more.

He was crabby like that too at first (I don't think he liked the extra material), so I'd use the arm of the shoulder that the sling sat on to kind of keep the material pulled back till he settled. Usually within 10 minutes of walking he was asleep, so it wasn't too much of a pain. I also patted his bum to get him settled down. From what I remember the rails were usually at the same height at first, but as he got bigger the one on the outside was always a bit higher. Hope this helps!


----------



## AnnR33 (Aug 1, 2002)

Some babies don't really want to be laying all the way back and their preferences can change daily







You could do more like the Hotslings pics and have him semi sitting but leaning back and he may like that better. As far as His head in/out is just a preference thing-whatever he or you likes.
The rails should be about even on both sides-with a newborn it doesn't matter if the padding is in front or back.
Look at mamatoto.org or www.zolowear.com She has some nice short videos of using a pouch-even the though her pouch is a little different shape it might help you.
I was helping a woman with her pouch and a 3 wk old yesterday. I had her hold her baby a little sideways with her free arm and kind of slide her in there semi sitting. It worked well and while she looked a bit "squished" she slept for a long while








Keep asking ?s! Sometimes it just takes some experimenting to get it "just right"
Ann


----------



## Tupelo Honey (Mar 24, 2004)

Try putting a small folded receiving blanket behind his upper body and head.

Also, look at my instructions (in my link) for getting the baby in the cradle hold in a more upright position.


----------

